# tif in pdf



## sunygirl (14. September 2004)

Hallo! Ich weiß nicht ob das hier hin gehört aber vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen, und zwar möchte ich eine gescannte Tif-Datei in ein PDF umwandeln und zwar mit Hilfe von c42pdf.
Nur sagt der mir da immer den Fehler, das die TIF-Datei ein Multi-Strip ist und das aber ein Single-Strip sein muss...
Also meine Frage, wie kann ich eine Datei als Single-Strip scannen?

Vielen Dank
Sunygirl


----------



## sunygirl (20. September 2004)

Naja, hat sich erledigt


----------

